# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  La escasez de agua afecta actualmente a 500 millones de personas

## Embalses

*La escasez de agua afecta actualmente a 500 millones de personas* 
01-10-2008 (ABC)ABC

No existe una gobernanza internacional efectiva del agua. Con esta contundente afirmación daba comienzo la colaboración del vicerrector de Relaciones Institucionales e Internacionales de la Universidad Pablo de Olavide, Luis Pérez-Prat Durbán, dentro del primer día del seminario «El Régimen Jurídico del Agua», que estrenaba hoy su programa en las aulas. Su intervención fue una de las más aplaudidas en una jornada repleta de temáticas de la máxima actualidad. En la actualidad, 500 millones de personas se ven afectadas por la escasez de agua. Esos 500 podrían verse dramáticamente, convertidos en 7.000 millones en el 2050, si no se reconsidera la actual gestión mundial del agua y se tienen en cuenta sus consecuencias para los países con menos recursos, según los últimos informes llevados a cabo por Naciones Unidas. Así, lo manifestó Pérez-Prat dentro de su conferencia «Ríos Internacionales», encargada de dar inicio a los contenidos del taller. En ese mismo año, la población demandará un 17% más de agua para la creación proporcional de alimentos, sin incluir los posibles efectos que el cambio climático podría desencadenar sobre el consumo. De hecho, sólo el aumento de un par de grados en la temperatura ambiente, podría afectar sobre los recursos del agua de manera drástica. Estos son sólo algunos datos procedentes de organizaciones internacionales, pero que según el vicerrector, evidencian la necesidad de una regulación global eficiente de los ríos. «El esfuerzo por tratar de obtener un tratado regulador ha fracasado», señaló. Los primeros intentos de codificación de los recursos de los ríos internacionales encontraron en la Convención de Nueva York de 1997 su máxima expresión. La Comisión de Derecho Internacional proponía a la Asamblea General un tratado en el que se regulaba de forma amplia la navegación, la protección y preservación de los cursos de agua internacionales. A él podían adherirse aquellos países que lo desearan de manera voluntaria, pero la limitación para la explotación de los recursos de agua dulce no terminó de convencer a los llamados países de aguas arriba, es decir, aquéllos que representan un mayor número de recursos y vegetación. «Los estados de aguas arriba no tienen los mismos intereses que los de aguas bajo», explicó Pérez-Prat. En este sentido, aclaró que para los últimos, este acuerdo significaba una herramienta de protección ante la escasez de agua. De las 35 naciones que debían aprobarlo, sólo han sido 16 las que hasta el momento lo han hecho.

----------

